# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu stressant [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Jeu stressant.

Jeu tout simple dans lequel il faut toujours cliquer sur le plus grand nombre de la liste afin de le faire disparatre.


Tlchargez l'excutable.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

